# Combining a pressed screen printed transfer plus cadcut materials



## oldscot (Nov 18, 2006)

I normally screen print transfers that may include black solid letters that also have an extended outline These will be heat pressed onto the T-shirt. I then apply a lighter color letter over the pressed letter and this gives a nice contrast between the black outline and the lighter color letter. Have several questions pertaining to this. Has anyone taken a cad cut material like thermoflex and applied it over an applied screen printed solid letter with an extended outline? It would be quite easy to line up the thermoflex over the transferred plastisol lettering because of the thermoflexes clear backing. Was wondering how well it would adhere and if it would hold up in the wash. I sometimes print up to 3 color plastisol transfers and I heat press the basic solid black color letter with the extended outline first. Then the lighter color letter is applied over the basic solid black color. The problem I have is that the plastisol transfer papers are not opaque or clear, so getting the lighter color letter perfectly lined up over the darker base is difficult and if the overlayed letter is not in perfect alignment it is noticable. Is there a clear or semi clear transfer paper that could be used to print on as this would make lining up layouts easier. Sometimes I will just print and transfer the outline without the inside part of the letter and then the lighter color plastisol letter can be inserted and pressed inside the transferred black letter assuring perfect alignment. Several people I know have suggested using clear acetate for printing the overlay letter on and then it would be relatively easy to line everything up but would not the heat from the heat press melt the acetate and cause a mess? Most of the transfers I do are cold peel.


----------

